# Update on Jazzy and Mocha!



## bluemilk (Oct 3, 2005)

Remember the 2 kittens found in a soda machine? They live with my sister, and rule the roost! On a winter day a few years ago, Lora was on a job for her vending company, when 2 'rats' were detected in a Pepsi machine. Curious, she opened it up, and there were 2 kitties crouching and shivering! Ironically, they'd crawled up into the machine to escape the cold! Laura cleaned em up and took em home. They're full grown girls, now. Like a lot of ferals, they've adjusted, but they're very territorial. And funny. Lora's learned to secure the cheese ball on Christmas eve!


----------



## Purfect (Sep 21, 2015)

Well, this is good news, would love to see their photos if you have any.


----------

